# Wnba President Lisa Borders To Become First Ceo Of Time’s Up



## 1QTPie (Oct 3, 2018)

Borders steps down as WNBA president to lead as the organization's first president and chief executive officer.

BRITNI DANIELLE Oct, 02, 2018

Back in January, many of Hollywood’s most powerful women came together to declare Time’s Up. The simple rallying cry was also the name of a new organization aimed at fighting sexual harassment and assault in the workplace and ensuring “safe, fair and dignified work for women of all kinds.”

Now, less than a year after its formation, the advocacy group has named its first ever CEO.

“We are thrilled to welcome Lisa Borders as our first-ever President and CEO!” the group shared on Twitter.

Borders, who will step down as president of the WNBA, is excited to tackle her new role.

“I was being not just invited, but encouraged—implored—to step forward and be part of this transformational change for women,” she said in an interview with _Vanity Fair_.

Shonda Rhimes, one of the original signatories to the Time’s Up movement, sat on the committee to search for the organization’s first CEO. According to the writer and producer, Borders was the perfect candidate for the job.

“Lisa has the qualities I wanted most, which is proven experience and commitment to gender and inclusion issues, and an amazing track record moving the needle of change,” Rhimes told _Vanity Fair_.

Borders will begin her tenure at Time’s Up on November 1.

An executive with both public and private experience, Borders will be tasked with spearheading the organization, which has been accused of focusing on some high-profile cases of harassment while overlooking others.

While its critics have argued that it’s too focused on celebs, Time’s Up also established a legal defense fund to provide support for women and organizations who are unable to afford legal representation.

The granddaughter of civil rights leader Rev. William Holmes Borders, Borders said the organization will not only focus on the celebrities who champion it, but it will also advocate for women who aren’t in the spotlight as well.

“It’s out here for everybody. This is not a club,” Borders continued. “I would just offer the invitation to everyone, right here, right now . . . come join us on this journey.”


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Oct 3, 2018)

*Dopeness, love all Black women glowing up! #inspirational*


----------

